# Trout Fishing the Clinton



## Syndicate (Jul 15, 2014)

Hey everyone, II was wanting to get into trout fishing pretty soon here (not steelhead), and I was wondering what some good spots are like what parks that are not paint creek looking for more of a challenge. Thankyou.


----------



## fisheater (Nov 14, 2010)

Same place I told you to find crayfish, Emerald shiners are the best if you can find them, small spawn bags, and then leaf worms.


----------



## fisher1202 (Apr 29, 2013)

If you're looking for more of a challenge hop out into the water and do some searching of your own. Nothing beats the challenge of finding your own water full of fish. :lol:


----------



## hockeymania2 (Apr 10, 2011)

Syndicate said:


> Hey everyone, II was wanting to get into trout fishing pretty soon here (not steelhead), and I was wondering what some good spots are like what parks that are not paint creek looking for more of a challenge. Thankyou.


Good luck finding any trout besides the stockers they place in there in around a week or two in that river


----------



## fisheater (Nov 14, 2010)

hockeymania2 said:


> Good luck finding any trout besides the stockers they place in there in around a week or two in that river


I am quite proud of the fishery that the Clinton offers. While the are some issues with the upper river in regards to flow, the fact is the Clinton does grow some nice trout. The state puts browns in at 7" to 8" and I have caught quite a few very nice browns, my Clinton PB being 20". That mean it grew from 8" to 20". 
One can not have much knowledge about a subject. You, Mr. Hockeymania just prove your ignorance by your comments. You have made disparaging remarks about the Clinton before. I would assume that they would be made out of ignorance, or you are just not a very good fisherman.

Syndicate, google the DNR fish stocking reports for Oakland County. Start fishing in the area of the stocking , and work your way downriver. You will catch trout, see mink and deer. Please do not throw the chubs on shore, they are a natural part of the system. I only mention that, because I have seen it done more than once.


----------



## jkloess (Jan 14, 2014)

Fished the upper clinton this weekend, all day Saturday and Sunday.. lots of great weather and nice looking water, but only managed a 10" and 6" browns, and a handful of chubs. Copper stonefly was the ticket Saturday afternoon. Tried streamers, whole bunch on nymphs and even some dry droppers just out of stubbornness. 

As for access recommendations, I recommend some Google map recon as there are only a few public parks upstream of Yates. I was able t o find a couple gems ill for sure be keeping on my radar this summer. 

Tight lines


----------



## Paint man (Apr 1, 2014)

Wow, as much as I like steelhead fishing I like trout fishing a lot more! I didn't think they could live in there over the summer, but this winter I made a list of spots to hit up anyways, now I'm glad I did. Google maps is definitely helpful, that's were I find 90% of the spots I fish.


----------



## Paint man (Apr 1, 2014)

Steelhead or trout....hmmmm. I think I'll be going out today, but I have to decide what I'm going to target. Probably trout. I'll report back either way


----------



## Paint man (Apr 1, 2014)

I decided to fish riverside today and only saw 1 small ~6 incher. Didn't fish it for long though as it seemed like the entire town also decided to visit the park and it was crowded lol


----------

